# Help!!! My ragdoll may be in heat after 7wks pregnancy!???!



## leilabear (Aug 20, 2009)

Help!!!!!!
My ragdoll cat was intentionally mated with a male birman 7 weeks ago. She has gained a small amount of weight, is more affectionate and sleeps more than she used to - all signs of pregnancy.

Now, after 49 days (7weeks) she has started showing signs of heat again; rolling around on the floor, elevating her rear, meowing loudly... however she won't let a male go anywhere near her.

Is it possible that she just had a false pregnancy and is now starting to go back in heat? Or do cats sometimes exhibit such symptoms during pregnancy?

I'm so confused!!! If anyone has any advice or ideas, it would be greatly appreciated...


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

I would say that is isn't completely *_impossible_* for her to be pregnant and showing signs of heat, though I would think it is rather _improbable_. Far more likely for her to have either resorbed the zygotes or not have been pregnant in the first place and exhibiting a false pregnancy, as you suspected. _There is also the chance that what you saw/interpreted as signs of pregnancy were influenced by your anticipation (perfectly logical conclusion of mating) and the weight gain could have been a result of 'feeding for a litter', though I am leaning more towards the resorbed zygotes and false pregnancy behavior which then transitioned into heat signs._

If you are deliberately breeding, I think your next step would be a vet exam to check her for any abnormalities and discuss how/why this happened and if it can/will be a problem for her and/or for future matings.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## leilabear (Aug 20, 2009)

Hey,
thanks for the reply. I think you were right about her having reabsorbed the zygotes - she has now gone back into heat and is mating again. Was all a bit mysterious but we're sure she is in season again now!


----------

